# Fahrrad tuning und hyd. Bremsen am 20" ?



## chris_sta (15. Januar 2016)

Servus, 
ich bin der Chris (35) und schraube gern an meinen rädern rum, jedoch vorzugsweise am RR!

Mein bald 5 jähriger Sohn ist ebenfalls sehr gerne unterwegs auf dem Radl sowie die bald 3 jährige Tochter, die Frau natürlich auch 

Angefangen mit Puky Laufrädern, dann klassisch mit 14 und 16 Zoll soll nun ein 20 Zoll kommen ( da eine Autofahrerin das Specialized HotRock angefahren hat und es leider nicht mehr nutzbar ist, Pedalgewinde rausgebrochen an der Kurbel und fette Lackkratzer <- ist natürlich einfach abgehauen :-/ ) brauchts Ersatz.

Habe mich viel informiert über die 20", außer V-Breaks oder Disc habe ich noch nix an hyd. Bremsen (HS-11 oder HS-22) gefunden. Die genannten Modelle haben den hyd. Tank liegend nicht stehend, somit ist der näher am Lenker, also wohl auch besser zu bedienen für die Kinderfinger.

Vorgeschwebt hat mir ein vorallem leichtes Bike, ohne Federgabel, ob es eine Schaltung benötigt bin ich mir noch unsicher!

Ein Specialized HotRock Coaster, Kettenblatt und Ritzel könnte ja angepasst werden, wenn der Bub mehr Endgeschwindigkeit möchte...

oder ein Mondraker Finalist 20 oder Orbea MX20 Team welches ich dann noch eben mit bissal technischen und optischen Tuningsmaßnahmen aufrüsten möchte... (hier könnte man auch noch das cycletech Moskito und kubikes, und wie die alle heissen aufzählen)

aber auch das Commencal Meta HT mit Federgabel und Schaltung macht auch was her....

Mir ist weder ein Modell noch die Ausstattung (shimaNO oder Sram) klar, dachte das es nur bei "erwachsenen" Bikes immer mit schlaflosen grübel Nächten verbunden war, bis so ein Bike zusammen gestellt ist, aber das es ab 20" bereits los geht... Mhhh

caio chris


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2016)

Da bist du eigentlich spät dran, erst ab 20"... 

Es gibt hier einige, die Scheiben an die 20er gebaut haben, da gibt's Rahmen von Poison zum komplett selbst Aufbauen sowie ein paar preislich leicht abgehobene Exoten wie Federleicht. HS11 oder 33 habe ich hier auch schon gelesen. gibt's also alles (sogar Scheibe am Laufrad etc. ...  ). Ich bin allerdings mit guten V-Brakes am 20er sehr zufrieden - mein Sohn sowieso, Hauptsache bremst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2016)

HS33 am Kinderrad funktioniert. Einige Hebel (vor allem ältere Modelle) lassen sich sehr nah an den Lenker heranstellen. Leider kollidiert diese Bremse etwas mit dem Ziel "minimales Gewicht". Leicht ist die nicht.

Wenn ich "Coaster" lese: denk nochmal drüber nach. Rücktritt am 20" ist eigentlich nix, was man haben müsste...

Ganz ohne Schaltung wär mir am 20er nix. Automatix wäre ev. ein Kompromiss, dann gibt es 2 Gänge, ohne was explizit bedienen zu müssen.


----------



## Fisch123 (15. Januar 2016)

Willkommen bei den Bekloppten!
HS am 20er find ich gut.
Hab ich auch schon mal am 160er CUBE
gemacht.
Lg Sabine


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo und wilkommen! 

Mit 20" anzufangen ist in der Tat spät. Ab 12" wird hier fleissig getunt.  Die meisten haben auch wie du angefangen: aus dem Bedarf heraus ein Bike kaufen und "ein wenig" tunen... ja, ich darf dir zwei gut gemeint Tipps geben: 1. Entweder du setzt dir ein festes Budget und bleibst dabei, oder 2. Teile kosten grundsätzlich ur wenig, damit die Frau Finanzminister nicht mit den Augen rollt, oder so... 

Eine leichte Scheibenbremsanlage wiegt weniger als eine HS11/33 und hat mehr Power, was heißt, nachdem der Nachwuchs eingebremst ist, braucht er weniger Kraft zum Bremsen. 

Ich darf dir hinsichtl. deines eigenen Fables fürs Strassen fahren vl. mein Diät-Rad als Ideenquelle empfehlen, Seite 15 +/- 1 sind die Bilder drinnen, glaub ich. Bei Fragen einfach posten.


----------



## chris_sta (15. Januar 2016)

hallo, ist dann wieder das mit dem "man kann ja nicht alles auf einmal realisieren" darum gehts erst jetzt beim kiddyflitzer los.... (wobei die Downhillabfahrten auf Forststraßen in Südtirol mit dem orig. Hotrock bestens geklappt haben)

das mit dem Budget setzten klappt ja nicht mal bei meinen Rädern, den Punkt betrachte ich als nicht realisierbar  ... die Frau findest gut, ich predige immer -> wer billig kauft kauft zweimal... damit fahre ich seit ca. 7 Jahren (mit der Frau) sehr gut..  

Stimmt mit der Rücktrittbremse ist das nix mehr, aber freilauf kann man ja nachrüsten... ok das ist abgehakt!   also kann man erfahrungsgemäß sagen das Schaltung ab 20" schon Standard ist... dann kann ich ja schon weiter Planen, ich sehe viele Kinderbikes die haben Drehgriffschlatung, die kenne ich aus den ´90iger Jahren HEHE, kommen kinder mit der Finger-Daumenschaltung überhapt klar?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (15. Januar 2016)

chris_sta schrieb:


> ..., kommen kinder mit der Finger-Daumenschaltung überhapt klar?


Die einen pochen militant darauf rum daß Drehgriffschalter überhaupt nicht kindgerecht sind, die anderen schwören darauf.
Wie beim Rücktritt auch.
Nur, wenn der hiesige allgemeine Kontext aber lautet daß Lösung "A" und *NUR* "A" richtig ist, dann kann Lösung "B" keineswegs die bessere sein ...

Was Deinem Kind besser gerecht wird, wird die Technik sein welche Du anbaust. Vollkommen aunabhängig davon welche das sein wird 
Noch unabhängiger sogar als die militant vertretenen Meinungen.


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Die Freilaufnabe einfach nachzurüsten - jein. Eines greift ins Andere. Rücktritt und Scheibe, Freilauf und Ganganzahl, Gangzahl und Shiftertyp...
Also lieber zu Beginn Gedanken machen und systematisch aufrüsten. Oder du findest ein fix und fertiges Rad, dass dir zusagt. Hast du das Raleigh schon entdeckt? Woom? Frog? Kania? Cube? Suburb? Isla? Federleicht? Was hab ich noch vergessen?


----------



## chris_sta (15. Januar 2016)

jo das ist dann immer Ansichtssache... die Freunde von meinem Sohn fahren ja alle diese Drehgriffschaltung, damit kommt er klar, jedoch wenn wir zusammen eine Ausfahrt machen, sagte er immer er will so ne Schaltung wie ich, im Stand klappt das Schalten schonmal^^

@Roelof 
das ist mir schon klar, hätte eh nen leichten Radlaufsatz gewählt da wäre das einbringen eins Freilaufs recht easy, die Rahmen haben ja die Bohrung für die Bremse, klar kann man dann keine Disc oder V-break ranbauen, aber ne sekelierte Felgenbremse hat ja auch seinen Reiz 

jaja die Radliste kannst noch weiter führen: hot pepper, kamia, propain, etc...

Ich schreib mir mal alles zusammen wo ich dann steh


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

In wiefern kan man keine V Brake dran schrauben?


----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub, er meint den typischen "Coaster" Rahmen. Da is nur das Loch im Mittelsteg für Blech/Träger/Bremse. Hier passt ne Weinmann "Bremszange" o.ä. mit einer mittigen Schraube. Gedacht für Tourenräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

? Das wäre aber ein Rückschritt...


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2016)

Klarer Fall für Mittelzugfelgenbremse. Vor 30 Jahren das Objekt meiner Begierde...   Hat auch mehrere Radtouren im Gebirge mitgemacht; geht alles!


----------



## KIV (15. Januar 2016)

Mit ordentlichen Bremsbelägen und nem stabilen Bremskörper holt man da ne halbwegs akzeptable Bremsleistung raus.
Aber kein Vergleich zur Vbrake, die würde ich zumindest vorne auf jeden Fall verbauen...


----------



## Biebertaler (15. Januar 2016)

Ich hab's gemacht, ne HS33 am 20 Zoll vom Kleinen.....


----------



## KIV (15. Januar 2016)

Is doch super.

Aber die Hebel müssen mE deutlich näher zum Lenker. Oder täuscht die Perspektive..?
Und besorg Dir mal noch ordentliche Kabelführungen.


----------



## Fisch123 (15. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, jetzt seh ich das auch erst.
Mit Kabelbinder, wie billig ist das den?
Kann man auch kürzen und unter dem Oberrohr mit speziellen Einsätzen langführen. Schaut dann deutlich professioneller aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (16. Januar 2016)

Ich finde Kabelbinder überhaupt nicht schlimm, es muß nicht immer alles super professionell aussehen. Habe ich selbst derzeit, weil sich die Schräubchen meiner Kabelführung nach 10 Jahren plötzlich ständig lockerten.


----------



## Kati (16. Januar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Mit ordentlichen Bremsbelägen und nem stabilen Bremskörper holt man da ne halbwegs akzeptable Bremsleistung raus....


OT @KIV: Kannst du einen Tipp für die Bremsbelägen geben? Baue grad ein 16" low-budget auf, und ohne Schweißen passt nur Seitenzugbremse. Danke.


----------



## Roelof (16. Januar 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich finde Kabelbinder überhaupt nicht schlimm, es muß nicht immer alles super professionell aussehen. Habe ich selbst derzeit, weil sich die Schräubchen meiner Kabelführung nach 10 Jahren plötzlich ständig lockerten.


Schraubensicherung hilft nicht?


----------



## trolliver (16. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Schraubensicherung hilft nicht?


Habe ich nicht probiert, war einfach genervt, daß die sich nach etlichen Jahren auf einmal mehrfach lösen. Mal sehen, ob ich die noch finde; normalerweise schmeiße ich ja nix weg. ;-))


----------



## KIV (16. Januar 2016)

Kati schrieb:


> OT @KIV: Kannst du einen Tipp für die Bremsbelägen geben? Baue grad ein 16" low-budget auf, und ohne Schweißen passt nur Seitenzugbremse. Danke.


Bei 16" solltest Du recht kurze Beläge nehmen, lange passen in die Krümmung nicht vollflächig rein. Die hängen dann mittig in der Luft oder scheuern an der Reifenflanke. 
Die Vans von Kool Stop sind witzig fürs Kinderrad und bremsen gut.
http://www.koolstop.eu/index.php?id=75
 Findest Du sicher bei den großen Versendern oder den BMX-Spezialisten.
Ich weiß nicht, ob sich die Farben irgendwie unterscheiden. Bei den Cantibelägen kann ich die lachsfarbenen empfehlen.
Die BMX-Beläge hab ich am 20"er verbaut, die sind aber schon recht lang.
Ansonsten geht sicher noch dieses Modell hier: KoolStop T8 Continental


----------



## Biebertaler (21. Januar 2016)

@KIV 
Perspektive irritiert etwas, hat bis Mitte letztes Jahr gut funktioniert. Kabelführung kann sich der neue Besitzer drum kümmern, das Cube ist im Sommer 2015 verkauft worden.


@Fisch123 
Selten das du mal nix auszusetzen hast....
Wie trolliver schon sagt muss es nicht immer professionell an einem Kinderrad aussehen.


@trolliver 
Eben.


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich ist mir völlig wumpe wie andere Bikes aussehen, wenn aber hier ein Rädchen gezeigt wird wo ich gravierende Mängel entdecke, kann ich natürlich nicht inne halten.
Zumal ja fast jeder versucht, der pimpt es auch professionell zu machen.
Da muss man auch mit Kritik umgehen können!


----------



## KIV (21. Januar 2016)

Pimpen, nicht 'pimmen'... *Klugscheißmodus off*


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Januar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Pimpen, nicht 'pimmen'... *Klugscheißmodus off*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 455503


War ein Schreibfehler, Danke
*.........off*


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (22. Januar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Pimpen, nicht 'pimmen'... *Klugscheißmodus off*


Mir war ja das eine "m" auch aufgefallen.
Aber stand da nicht irgendwas von wegen "pimmpen"? 
Von "pimmen" war doch nicht die Rede ...

Na, ist ja auch egal, solange nicht der Pimmel stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (22. Januar 2016)

Nee, war ohne das zweite P. Ist aber auch Wurst. Und lass die Pimmel hier raus, wir sind im Kinder-Forum...


----------



## Roelof (22. Januar 2016)

Bitte benehmt euch, ich bin kein Freund von Ermahnungen, Verwarnungen und ggf. Zensur. Es wird derzeit für meinen Geschmack zu viel "Frontalkurs" gefahren.

Wir sind alle hier, weil wir entweder uns ernsthaft Gedanken über die Mobilitätsbedürfnisse, die wir für unsere Kinder haben, machen oder weil wir gerade nix besseres zu tun haben. Wenn jemandem ein Projekt nicht gefällt, reicht es, dies genau mit dieser einen Phrase auszudrücken.

Wer Verbesserungspotential sieht, der möge gerne darauf hin weisen. Jeder von uns hat bei seinen Aufbauten wohl schon den einen oder anderen Fehler gemacht. Ich hab schon ein paar mal Aluschrauben abgedreht und bestelle öfters mal falsche Innenlager- oder Steuersatztypen. Auch ich finde die Lösung mit den Kabelbindern nicht hübsch - aber günstig, und zweckmäßig. Schön wäre es gewesen, anstatt sich groß darüber aufzuregen ABHILFE anzubieten ("Finde Kabelbinder nicht gut, kennst du diese Klemmen?" + Bild/Link) Das wäre hilfreich, und man drängt sein Gegenüber rethorisch nicht in die Ecke, so dass sich jemand RECHTFERTIGEN muss. Wir wollen ja nicht, dass sich keiner mehr etwas fragen oder herzeigen traut, weil der Ton zu rau wird, oder?

Wer von den gezeigten Projekten und Umbauten einen roten Kopf bekommt, weil er/sie sich darüber aufregt, obwohl dies nicht notwendig ist (muss doch nicht der eigene Nachwuchs damit herumgurken) möge vor jedem Posting überlegen, ob es nicht Zeit für eine Runde am Bike ist, oder um rund ums Haus zu laufen, oder von mir aus 150 Push-Ups machen. Wäre alles sinnvoller, als die eigene Meinung so niederzuschreiben, dass sich jemand anderer auf den Schlipps getreten fühlen könnte. Just my 2 cents, und nein, ich möchte hier auch nicht über diesen Kommentar diskutieren.

@chris_sta Wo stehst du denn jetzt?


----------



## chris_sta (27. Januar 2016)

sorry das da jetzt ne zeit lang stille vor herrscht, Wetter bedingt ist erst mal skiausrüstung neu gekommen, da der bub aus der vom letzten jahr rausgewachsten ist, samt ski... :-/ und skikurs geht nächste woche weiter... also rad erst mal auf Februar zurückstellen^^


----------



## chris_sta (11. Februar 2016)

so wieder da 
dachte ich nun ok ich mach es bissal einfacher, kaufe das commencal meta 20, mit dem restlichen geld, dann noch nen lenker, spacer, kette, vorbau, sattel, sattelstange, klemme, etc...  und läuft...

dann war ich auf irgendeiner www seite und da waren wohl cookies gespeichert, mit nen link zu alibaba oder so ähnliche seite, nun bin ich wieder bissal von dem o.g. schnell schnell kauf bau fertig abgekommen, hat jemand schon mal in China direkt so Teile bestellt? wirkt schon einwening verlockend, ne carbon gabel in 20" Radsatz für 80euro (ggf +Zoll drauf) !??!


----------



## Roelof (11. Februar 2016)

Ein paar von uns haben schon bestellt, ich hatte bis heute mehr Probleme mit Einkäufen in Deutschland als im Land des Lächelns.

Zu den Plastikgabeln: achte genau auf die Geometrie, Reifenfreiheit und Einbauhöhe, sowie Gabelschaft. Sind oft nicht für Kinderräder ausgelegt. 

Laufräder würde ich selbst zusammen stellen. Novatec Superlight mit konifizierten Speichen und Kinlin Felgen wären meine Empfehlung.


----------



## chris_sta (12. Februar 2016)

Ah ok... geh morgen mal auf die free messe vielleicht sind Ja auch interessante kinder bikes da... mal schaun


----------



## chris_sta (14. Februar 2016)

Auf der Messe habe ich mir das woom bike 4 supra amgeschaut gefällt so weit recht gut. Gibt's nur in grün. Mit 7,7kg Gewicht ist das echt gut. Nur meinte der Messestand Typ irgendwas von ab 7 jahren, da ich ohne Kind da war konnte er es auch nicht probesitzen/fahren. Hat einer Erfahrung mit woom bikes allgemein?


----------



## Roelof (14. Februar 2016)

Ich finde das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis okay, wenngleich sie das Kinderrad nicht neu erfunden haben.


----------



## chris_sta (15. Februar 2016)

danke für die antwort, das wird wohl kein sogenannter Hersteller   was auf der messe leider sehr absehbar war, der Trent geht ja zum elektor 24" Kinderfahrrad :-/ finde ich gar nicht gut...  werde heute mal zum Ladengeschaft wackeln und in Ruhe mit dem Fachpersonal quatschen, da ist hoffentlich nicht so viel gedrängel wie in den hallen.... ich berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

